# Sworn in!



## dano (4 May 2006)

Hi all, just like to let you all know I was sworn into the CF today!
So i'm now an OCdt with 557 lorne scots. 

I'm really pleased and hope to leave for my BOQ this Monday.


----------



## wildman0101 (4 May 2006)

congrats dano  
listen to the old soldiers
they willl keep you safe
llisten to your heart 
pinch your buddy in the shoulder
he will know
your in his heart
 

youve my ip here and all my profile stuff
wait i did basic in cornwallis where the hell they doin it now????


----------



## Pte Joker (4 May 2006)

Alright the Lorne scots!  ;D


----------



## Burrows (5 May 2006)

Congratulations Mr. Johnson!  Hopefully I'll get the chance of meeting you at the Garrison Ex planned for next year.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 May 2006)

557 Lorne Scots, a well known RCACC unit. I've even heard of it before.

Good on ya for getting invloved in the movement.

You only get out of it what you put into it.

All the best, and good luck.

Cheers and beers,

Wes


----------



## primer (5 May 2006)

Congratulations MR.Danno. I know your Shooting team will do well next week in Regina Representing ONTARIO.

Cheers


----------



## dano (5 May 2006)

Regrettably, BOQ this Monday is full.. So i will be attending the June 16-25th BOQ.

I did get issued all my kit, including a nice pair of gortex boots. I love'em!


----------



## Hot Lips (5 May 2006)

Way to go Danno...hmmm I am a bit jealous...still waiting hear...keep us posted  :warstory:

HL


----------



## Hot Lips (5 May 2006)

Way to go Danno...hmmm I am a bit jealous...still waiting here...keep us posted  :warstory:

HL


----------



## c.jacob (14 May 2006)

I have my interview on May 23rd and my Medical on June 8th


----------



## aluc (15 May 2006)

Congrats....


----------



## dano (15 May 2006)

Getting my DEUs and Mil ID this week and my name tags on wed, this is good, I won't be Officer Cadet Velcro anymore. Hehe 


I've been waiting 4 years to be here. It feels great, and thanks all, for you're support.


----------



## dano (16 May 2006)

Need some advice here, I got issued everything, but a CADPAT Tilly, I asked for it and they said we are not entitled to it, yet we are. He did however give me the old OD Tilly.
So unsure on what to do here, any experience with this?


----------



## George Wallace (16 May 2006)

Let me get this straight - You are an Army Cadet.  You want to get an Army CADPAT Tilley Hat.  They said you were not entitled to one and they gave you a different one.

Should I lock this thread now or wait for the Flames to subside?


----------



## dano (16 May 2006)

Hi george. I'm a member of the CF now. CIC are entitled to a CADPAT tilly. Just curious as to why one was not issued to me.


----------



## Burrows (16 May 2006)

He's a CIC officer George.

Dano,

You're definitely entitled to one,  try talking to another clerk.


----------



## George Wallace (16 May 2006)

Well guys, I would be sure that you are entitled on the scales of issue, as not all Reg and Res Force have them.  There may also be a lack of them in the system, so you get what they have.


----------



## primer (17 May 2006)

Ref the Tilly Hat. We had the same problem here in Ottawa about the hat. Danno when you get to Blackdown if your going to be there this summer you will get one issued. Trust me  8)



Cheers


----------



## dano (17 May 2006)

Issued from my ASU or from the camp?


----------



## primer (17 May 2006)

Dano said:
			
		

> Issued from my ASU or from the camp?



Borden


----------



## future medic (23 May 2006)

Dano said:
			
		

> I've been waiting 4 years to be here. It feels great, and thanks all, for you're support.



Great Job Dano, or should I say SIR!  ;D . I'm really glad to see your determination. As an Ex-cadet and CI I feel that that is a trait a great officer possesses

GOOD LUCK!


----------

